# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Modle de newsletter recto-verso word ou powerpoint

## mouss4rs

Bonjour,

Je souhaite faire une lettre d'informations type newsletter mais sous forme de document word ou powerpoint et pas html.
Est-ce possible?
Existe-t-il des modles dja tout prt ?

Merci

----------


## foguer

Bonjour,

les modles pour les lettre d'information sont disponible ici :
http://office.microsoft.com/fr-fr/te...gs=CT010104328

D'autres modles sont galement disponible quand tu fais ouvrir>Nouveau>Lettre d'information

Voici un exemple en recto/verso :
http://office.microsoft.com/fr-fr/te...010258029.aspx

----------

